# Spank the monkey



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

As the title says...:lol::lol:

http://www.lolfunny.com/spank-the-monkey-game/

My best so far


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

309 for me


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

353 for me god knows how u got 800 odd lol


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

219


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

623!!!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

best I have is 400 !!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh make that 535


----------



## Rallyesport (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

how the heck can you get so much !!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------

